# How to get spinach to sink



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

go to a lfs that deals with saltwater and get a seaweed clip. It attaches ith a suction cup so you can put it wherever you want.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I just take a piece that I've blanched & frozen and squeeze it in the tank. It should sink afterwards.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

^+1 

i used to blanch mine then squeeze


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

So boil blanch then freeze


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> So boil blanch then freeze
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


squeezing is the important part, you'll want to get the air out. I used to roll mine between my fingers into tight balls for my goldfish.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

First i blanch, then freeze when its time to feed I put a frozen piece in a cup of tank water for a couple hours. That usually works for me.


----------



## Vincent Tran (Aug 7, 2012)

You could always stick a fork/chopstick in it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Not sure how they prepare it at factory before freezing, but the blocks of frozen from the freezer section always sinks just fine for me as soon as it thaws in the tank. I just keep a pack in the freezer and put it in frozen. Sinks within minutes.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

grind spinach with fish flakes into frozen sinking spinach meatballs? :3


----------



## rrastro (Jun 14, 2012)

freeze, microwave in water, then puncture with fork, microwave again til outer layer separates


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Like some other members said, I roll it up into a ball and squeeze out as much air as I can after I blanched it and it sinks pretty readily.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I microwave my baby spinach in a coffee cup for 2 mins. But I use hot water in addition microwaving for 2 mins.
You should see the transparent "skin" flaking off the baby spinach. My shrimps love the skins of baby spinach, maybe taste like biofilm lol.


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

I string mine onto fishing line, that has some weight on the bottom, make a loop above the spinach so it doesnt float up. I then plop it in, and after a day I just have to pull up the fishing line - no wet hand 

See the second page of my sig link to see how it looks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You can also just freeze the spinach, no blanching necessary. Freezing breaks down enough cell walls that you should be able to easily get it to sink with a squeeze or two.

Could also use a plant anchor to get it to sink. I tie fishing line or thread to the anchors so they're easy to remove when the spinach is gone. (or just use long tweezers to remove)


----------



## morgan (Apr 4, 2012)

i find freshly picked spinach sinks with a 2 min Blanche. But i have problems with getting frozen spinach to sink .

As mentioned above , a clip or a weight would do the trick just fine


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I was missing the squeezing part


----------



## flc (Sep 10, 2012)

Bamboo skewers. 

The otoclinus have found a new way to say hooray!


----------



## Lkittredge (Jul 27, 2012)

Kind of related but how often should you or can you feed spinach? My shrimp love it but don't want to over do it.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

I like to mix it up with different foods throughout the week, so I feed a small amount of spinach every Wednesday. You only need to feed them about 3 times a week. They get most of their foods from the biofilm that builds up on your plants and tank surfaces anyways. They're natural scavengers so they're used to not having a meal every day. An overfed shrimp is a lazy shrimp, because he doesn't need to walk around to find food.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Keep em in the container/bag they were packaged in and toss it in the freezer. I blanch for 3-4 mins in a small cup of water in the MW at max power. They'll usually sink to the bottom after a little nudging with some tweezers.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> Keep em in the container/bag they were packaged in and toss it in the freezer. I blanch for 3-4 mins in a small cup of water in the MW at max power. They'll usually sink to the bottom after a little nudging with some tweezers.


+3

I actually read about how you did this in another thread, and adopted it as the only method I use to blanch my veggies now.


----------



## California (Sep 13, 2012)

Put it under a rock, duh.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL I'm pretty sure the discussion is to make it sink on its own.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

But it doesn't sink on its own! We need to make it!

With freezers and boilers and clippers and tweezers and rocks and stuff


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

California said:


> Put it under a rock, duh.


Than part of it stays under the rock, can't be eaten, breaks down, causes ammonia spike, either leads to death or nitrate and phosphate build up.


----------



## KING JAMES (Oct 10, 2012)

freeze first blanch for a few mins then throw in the freezer again...when it makes it to tank temp it will sink


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, I am good on it now


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

NO, we must continue to bump with repeated information!


----------

